# LF:180G with A Stand



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

As the title states.

Thanks In Advance..

ben_mbu


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

If no one bites get a tank from munster and a stand from me


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's an acrylic one in the classifieds needing some TLC, but then I'm sure you've seen it.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

would you interest in my acrylic tank which is 60"Lx24"Wx30"H with custom build stand? I am planning to switch to plywood tank so I can have more Width.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I got mine at King Ed for 1000 (without overflows I think it was 850) includes pine stand and glass top


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

does anyone know what the price is @ king eds recently???


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

*I know the price at King Ed*



ben_mbu said:


> does anyone know what the price is @ king eds recently???


180 gal = 72" x 24" x 24 "

King Ed special : (Ask for Kay - referred by peter CHOW)

Tank - $ 649.99
Stand - $ 299,99
FREE GLASS TOPS.

Kay might waive delivery charge if you are close to King Ed. Kay is very reasonable.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

That's the guy I dealt with. He is probably one of the nicer ones there. I just bought a 180 gallon and stand with free glass tops for the price Peter just quoted. Delivery is 50 dollars if you live in Vancouver. Still not a bad charge because the tank alone weighs almost 300 pounds. They don't have any in stock right now. I am waiting for mine. Maybe two weeks he said. Best deal in town right now.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nows thats tempting!!! how long is this sale on for ??


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> nows thats tempting!!! how long is this sale on for ??


I was told 2 months ago the sale will end when their stocks are gone.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm i hope they have a few left..i will have to drop by tmorrow then. I want to know my timeline. Plus im going to have to start thinking about the stock for this tank. I dont want anything that will get over 2ft. If i had the tank right now, i would probably grab those 8 red hooks.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i pmed you ben_mbu


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> hmm i hope they have a few left..i will have to drop by tmorrow then. I want to know my timeline. Plus im going to have to start thinking about the stock for this tank. I dont want anything that will get over 2ft. If i had the tank right now, i would probably grab those 8 red hooks.


Oh Yes, those 8 red hooks are awesome and Pam is a very very generous lady, always benefitting all members.

If I have room in mine, I will take them with no hesitation. BTW, Kay from King Ed works mostly in the weekend from Thurs to Sunday. He is the second older brother in their family business.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

They had no tanks in stock when I paid for mine but they ordered it in and gave me sale price. Good luck with yours


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> They had no tanks in stock when I paid for mine but they ordered it in and gave me sale price. Good luck with yours


Sale should end soon !!!!!


----------

